# Painting behind heated towel rails



## JEMOL (16 Jan 2008)

Hi,
What is the easiest way to repaint a wall that is behind a heated towel rail?

The towel rail is in place of a standard radiator, so is connected to the heating pipes - I want to avoid, if possible, removing it in order to paint.

The unit is quite large and 'see through' so can't be completed like a normal radiator where going a certain distance with the paint is sufficient.

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Mr Tayto (16 Jan 2008)

Hi

If you don’t want to remove it, your only option is to carefully wrap newspaper around each bar, then mask up the tricky bits, ensuring that all is covered, then paint with confidence.

Hope this helps.


----------



## efm (17 Jan 2008)

Would one of these radiator rollers do the trick?  Woodies have them


----------



## GA001 (17 Jan 2008)

efm said:


> Would one of these radiator rollers do the trick? Woodies have them


I have found them to be useless due to the fact most radiators are closer to the wall that the width of the brush will allow.


----------



## Conshine (17 Jan 2008)

I would make every effort to remove it - I have in the past tried to reach behind using all the above, but there are always bits you cannot get to and some paint will always get on the rad and you will be looking at it for years to come.

If you are going to do it all, do it properly - thats my motto.


----------



## efm (17 Jan 2008)

GA001 said:


> I have found them to be useless due to the fact most radiators are closer to the wall that the width of the brush will allow.



That's interesting - I have used them many times and found them to be good enough to reach the areas behind the rads that can be seen - the problem I had was when held vertically the handle would scrape against the wall above the rad - maybe a roller with an adjustable angle would work in my case (just thinking out loud)


----------



## Leo (17 Jan 2008)

efm said:


> the problem I had was when held vertically the handle would scrape against the wall above the rad


 
Or paint behind the rad first...
Leo


----------



## efm (17 Jan 2008)

Leo said:


> Or paint behind the rad first...
> Leo



Indeed - of course I only realise that once I have painted the rest of the wall first !


----------



## Leo (18 Jan 2008)

efm said:


> Indeed - of course I only realise that once I have painted the rest of the wall first !


 
Oh, I know that feeling!


----------

